# The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

The Catch All Be All Thread For Roof Racks For B5 A4's. Post Photos, Questions, Comments, Thoughts, Concerns, Whatever Regarding Roof Racks Here.
*Where To Buy Racks:*
* Thule's Online Store (Great Customer Service)
* Audi Parts Super Store 
* Rack-It 
* Rack Attack 
* Racks For All 
* Rack N Road 
* Rack Solid
* The Rack Warehouse 
* ORS Racks Direct 
* Proline Racks 
* SportRack
* NA Motorsports
*Popular Brands:*
-Yakima: Max Load 165 lb's
-Thule: Max Load 100 lb's
-OEM: Max Load 100 kg's
-Saris: Max Load ???
-Inno: Max Load ???
*Picture Gallery:*

_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_ Yakima FatCat 4 With OEM Crossbars on Avant



























_Quote, originally posted by *Love 4 Veedub* »_OEM Crossbars and OEM Barracuda Bike Carrier


























_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_Thule Bars/Feet, Yakima basket.










_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_Thule 400xt Feet, 249 Fit Kit, LB50 Load bars, and 555 Fairing
Summer: Thule 881 Top Deck Kayak Saddles. Winter(Not Pictured): Thule 726 Flat Top Ski Carriers


















_Quote, originally posted by *kharma* »_Yakima Low Rider Mounts, 48" Crossbars, and Gunwale Brackets On Avant

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












_Quote, originally posted by *skinnytirez* »_










_Quote, originally posted by *PFAvant* »_ Homemade/Custom Basket for Avant


















_Quote, originally posted by *onemoremile* »_OEM Audi Crossbars, Thule VeloVice Bike Trays, and Thule 555 Fairing on Avant.


































_Quote, originally posted by *kyle h* »_ Sportrack crossbars, Sportrack board carrier, Thule box.




















_Quote, originally posted by *kenncmiller* »_ Thule On Avant


















































_Quote, originally posted by *niponki* »_
OEM Crossbars, Yakima Ski Rack with Custom Mounts On Avant




















_Quote, originally posted by *gmrocco16v* »_Thule




















_Modified by verb.move at 9:50 AM 12-28-2007_


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (verb.move)*

Post Reserved In Case Necessary At A Later Time.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (verb.move)*

oem for the win


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

does the oem rack for the sedan say what the max load is? could you tell me what the max load is if it does say?


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (verb.move)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_does the oem rack for the sedan say what the max load is? could you tell me what the max load is if it does say?

Max load 100 kg's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

thanks, just added that to the original post.


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (verb.move)*

i love that OEM rack...i want to keep an eye on this


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (geoff16vII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geoff16vII* »_i love that OEM rack...i want to keep an eye on this

x2


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (J44KK0)*

thule bars and feet. yakima basket. now i dont run the fairing.


----------



## limbs (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

*0o0o0o0o*


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (verb.move)*

Thule setup.... 400xt feet, 249 fit kit, LB50 load bars, 555 fairing








In the summer it has 881 top deck kayak saddles, and in the winter it has 726 flat top ski carriers


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (verb.move)*

bump, i know more people have racks, and ski season is starting now so im sure some of you are putting your ski racks on.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (verb.move)*

I'll update with oem bike rack setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dr McNugget (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (Love 4 Veedub)*

Where would you find this exact rack? i checked the audi sports store and it looks different. thakns guys.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (Dietbudda)*

Yakima Low Riders / 48" Crossbars /Gunwale Brackets on Avant roof rails
-coming soon, either Powderhound or Fat Cat ski/board attachment

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I'm curious to see if anyone has fitted a Yakima fairing on their Avant, doesn't really seem possible in front of sunroof and I think it would look weird behind.


----------



## MkFREE (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (kharma)*

Ill post my pics. Thule rack, crossbars and 4 capacity snowboard /6 ski's attachment .


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (Dietbudda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dietbudda* »_Where would you find this exact rack? i checked the audi sports store and it looks different. thakns guys.


If it's anything like the racks for b5 passats then there are two OE racks, and that's the older of the two styles.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Added Thule direct to the list of links. You can buy right off the main page. Their customer service is top notch, and their shipping response time is fantastic. They really go above and beyond on each call to make sure you're happy. I have dealt with them directly 4 or 5 times, and each time have had a great experience.
Replacement parts and all sorts of other bits and pieces can be ordered from them too. If you're trying to put a frankenstein rack together they are more than happy to help you with parts and ideas.
So, definetly call them if you're doing Thule. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skinnytirez (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: (robbyb413)*


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (skinnytirez)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Figured i'd post the OEM bike rack


----------



## PFAvant (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

















Workin on better pics. 100% home-made


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (PFAvant)*

Let me be the first to say that is ****ing awesome, i had the same idea for a home-made basket just never had the time or balls.
and i *love* your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dr McNugget (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Love 4 Veedub* »_Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Figured i'd post the OEM bike rack









i want your roof racks badly...


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Dietbudda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dietbudda* »_
i want your roof racks badly...

how badly


----------



## Dr McNugget (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Love 4 Veedub* »_
how badly









REAL BADLY!!!!
You thinking of selling??


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Dietbudda)*

i want baskettttttt NAWWWWWWWW


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Dietbudda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dietbudda* »_
REAL BADLY!!!!
You thinking of selling??

lol no i'm sorry! plus i told kish he could have first dibs if i ever do.
You'll find a set just look around


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

damn right i have dibs.

and the basket on that avant is amazing, my friend is making a custom basket on his gti as we speak. its going to look pimp


----------



## Al_ (May 9, 2004)

How much do cross bars cost for the avant. Also, does anyone make one a little bit wider than 48 inches (for plywood)?


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (Al_)*

Thule and Yakima offer varying length load bars/crossbars.
Thule's load bars come in plenty of different widths, you don't need to buy the set recomended for the car. Figuring out what they offer is pretty easy too. The model number for a load bar starts with "LB" (get it? load bar?) and then the length of the bar in inches.
So, LB50 = 50 inch load bar. LB60 = 60 inch load bar.
If you want to see if they offer a lenth, just go to google and google for Thule & LBXX where XX = the length you want. Try out different lengths until you get a hit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can't help with Yakima though... I know nothing about their crossbars. I don't own a set, and their page it not very easy to navigate or responsive so you're on your own there. <insert snide remark about yakima being lesser here>


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

Yakima sizing is pretty much in line with Thule:
48" 0408
58" 0409
66" 0410
78" 0411
They attach to the factory avant rails with LowRider towers.
Round bars are cooler


----------



## Dr McNugget (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (kharma)*

May sound strange, but eBay has the stock racks for a fairly good price. I got my Base rack and snowboard attachment fro aroound 300 shipped








Both BRAND new


----------



## Avant1.8T (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (Dietbudda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dietbudda* »_May sound strange, but eBay has the stock racks for a fairly good price. I got my Base rack and snowboard attachment fro aroound 300 shipped








Both BRAND new

do you have a picture of your set up? what ebay buyer did you get it from?


----------



## Dr McNugget (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (Avant1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Avant1.8T* »_
do you have a picture of your set up? what ebay buyer did you get it from?

VW of haverford CT. I will get some pics on tuesday after the ins adjuster looks over the car, silly deer http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## onemoremile1 (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Dietbudda)*

Thule VeloVice bike trays and fairing on Audi load bars.


----------



## kyle h (Nov 25, 2006)

Sportrack bars, Sportrack board carrier, Thule box.


----------



## kenncmiller (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (kyle h)*

























Thule http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

Can we add North American Motorsports to the list of places that sells racks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
We stock most Thule parts here at our Connecticut location!
http://www.namotorsports.net


----------



## kenncmiller (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

finally got the bike racks on


----------



## germankar (Mar 25, 2006)

I wish my car was any color but tan...


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*ski rack question*

so ive had my yakima fatcat 4 ski carriers on for a few months now with it centered on the bars.
my dad has been telling me i should put them to one side, and I know it would be easier to load/unload them with them pushed towards the passenger side of the rack, but i like the symmetrical look of them centered.

*what do you guys think i should do? leave them centered or off-center them?*



ps. i know that the ski rack looks bent/not closed all the way...but it is ok. i have the SKS locks in them and they are not supposed to lock when the rack is closed all of the way with skis in them. odd, i know.
oh, and i just realized i should have made this a poll.










_Modified by verb.move at 8:49 PM 12-27-2007_


----------



## kenncmiller (Jul 23, 2002)

off to one side http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## niponki (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (kenncmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenncmiller* »_off to one side http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

ditto! I don't think it looks bad at all and it is much easier to load and offload.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (niponki)*

sounds like off-centered will be the general consensus.
nipinki-after seeing your thread, i feel much more confident in the look of off-centered. i think it would be alright,
ANOTHER QUESTION:
During the summer i think i am going to powdercoat them black, what do you guys think of that?
And then as a bit of a joke, instead of having the "yakima" sticker, have it say "Audi Sports"? make it appear very OEM, but with a twist that most wouldnt pick up.
a little photoshop i did a while back.(i guess they would be off-centered, too







)



_Modified by verb.move at 9:09 PM 12-27-2007_


----------



## kenncmiller (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (verb.move)*

I like the black racks. And I like the off-to-one side not only for ease of use, but I think it's sporty. There is also something feng-shui about it. You'll notice most nice floral arrangements are in odd numbers, the "weight" off to one side makes it more appealing. I swear I'm not gay, I have the wife and kid to prove it!


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (kenncmiller)*

I aways mounted my ski carriers centered
but honestly I never use them
I'll either stick my gear in its luggage in the trunk for short trips, or mount the box to the roof for the long trips, I hate having my gear exposed to the weather on the roads


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

If you don't mind the slight inconvenience of the center load, then I think you should stick with that. You don't see a lot of cars with them like that, and I think it gives a little something that makes your car stand out.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: ski rack question (verb.move)*

I center mine. But I have the huge 726 carriers so they look funny off to the side.


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: ski rack question (robbyb413)*

mine are centered, I really never had a problem with unloading though.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (germankar)*

bump for some new stuff added.
robby/harv -- do you think this could be added into the B5 FAQ page?


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (verb.move)*

I thought I already did.
edit: guess I imagined it. FAQ'd. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by robbyb413 at 3:38 PM 12/28/2007_


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MkFREE (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (verb.move)*

Taken w/ my phone after the rally sesh @ Hyak.


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (MkFREE)*

hopefully this will get noticed but what would you guys pay for a used rack? A neighbor has his passat for sale with some sort of thule rack (Im guessing it fits being they are the same car in a way) and im thinking about going to ask him what he wants for it.
Since you guys are up north and racks are a bit more common i was hoping you would know a good price. It seems to be in good condition i never remember seeing any damage


----------



## J.R.k04a4 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: (zombieattack)*

























couple older shots of my car this summer with the thule on


----------



## MkFREE (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (MkFREE)*

I paid $100 for mine w/ everything but the locks...


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (zombieattack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombieattack* »_hopefully this will get noticed but what would you guys pay for a used rack? 

They range between $50 and $150 generally on craigslist depending on how much comes with the setup and all that stuff. I woudln't pay more than $100 for a setup used myself, since they're easy to find for that price.


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

awesome. thanks guys


----------



## woofster (Dec 16, 2002)

Great thread. I had no idea some of you guys were stacked with such *nice racks* on these forums!








I've always tossed my gear in the trunk, folding down the 40% rear seat, if required, and called it a day, but some of these racks are sweet!


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: ski rack question (verb.move)*

so i decided to move them to the side today. its a different look, but i think i like it. it is certainly a lot easier to get the skis on and off like this. plus it will be easier to put a bike rack next to it(plans for summer). also think i will make a custom fairing sometime.
so this is the rack when i got home this afternoon from school, all iced up:

and this is the rack as of a few minutes ago. skis are in there now because im going skiing sunday and i dont plan on doing much tomorrow.

and kind of related, these are my sick new ski poles. reppin the 303!










_Modified by verb.move at 12:09 AM 1-19-2008_


----------



## kyle h (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: ski rack question (verb.move)*


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: ski rack question (kyle h)*

Nice car and awesome pics, i loveee white http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## niponki (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (verb.move)*

What fairing are you using in this picture?








Does this mount directly to your OEM crossbars? Looks really good!
oops.. I see that it is Thule, but what model fairing did you get that does not have the big plastic things on the sides... and yes I see that it is mounted to your OEM crossbars, haha, but just want to see if it mounted with original hardware from Thule.
Thanks


_Modified by niponki at 6:49 PM 1-28-2008_


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (niponki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *niponki* »_What fairing are you using in this picture?








Does this mount directly to your OEM crossbars? Looks really good!

thats the oldskool fairing, its the best looking/ performing one, but the setup is a bit finiky and it has since been replaced withthe ugly "snowboard" looking one


----------



## sirmeeps (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (VReihenmotor6)*

i believe i might could make something like the older style fairing.... i have the new one and it whistles.....


----------



## niponki (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (sirmeeps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirmeeps* »_i believe i might could make something like the older style fairing.... i have the new one and it whistles.....

I was thinking the same thing because I don't like the way the new "snowboard" looking one looks either. Anyone have a Thule part # for the fairing above?


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (verb.move)*

Oh this absolutely needs to be a part of this thread...
Stuff White People Like -#87 - Outdoor Performance Clothes
"The main reason why white people like these clothes is that it allows them to believe that at any moment they could find themselves with a Thule rack on top of their car headed to a national park. It could be 4:00 p.m. on a Saturday when they might get a call “hey man, you know what we need to do? Kayak then camping, right now. I’m on my way to get you, there is no time to change clothes.”"
(please note I am posting this while throwing on one of my north face jackets, to hop in my thule-topped audi to rush home on the off chance I can score some really early season kayak time







)


_Modified by robbyb413 at 5:23 PM 3/12/2008_


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (robbyb413)*

robbyb*413*, wait, are the numbers your birthday, cause that would be wierddddd


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_
(please note I am posting this while throwing on one of my north face jackets, to hop in my thule-topped audi to rush home on the off chance I can score some really early season kayak time







)


Ive got a kayak trip in the works for this summer. School ends may 5th and then im WV bound


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (Love 4 Veedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Love 4 Veedub* »_robbyb*413*, wait, are the numbers your birthday, cause that would be wierddddd

heh, no, not my birthday.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

i only wear the north face









i am also planning a kayaking trip and AT hiking trip this summer. I shall tie many things down to my basket this summer.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Precisely why I got Yakima equipment and wear Marmot


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (kharma)*

Which means #87 still applies, but in your case there are other postings on Stuff White People Like that explain your choice.








edit: Hot Damn. I found a Yakima Basket Case on craigslist. Dibs. 
Strapping stuff to the roof just for the eff of it? Absolutely.


_Modified by robbyb413 at 11:14 AM 3/13/2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

some of the cars on here. the roof rack makes the car, just as the wheels do for others


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

i attached a heineken mini keg to my rack today. too bad its still sitting in my garage:thumbdown: 

ill have to throw it on this weekend


----------



## onemoremile (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (sirmeeps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirmeeps* »_i believe i might could make something like the older style fairing.... i have the new one and it whistles.....

I've thought about either making a mold from one of mine and laying up some carbon fiber with rolled edges or using prefinished sheets with mine as a router/drill template and then weatherstripping the bottom edge like the existing fairing. 
Anyone else think an old skool style carbon fairing would be rockin like don dokken?


_Modified by onemoremile at 5:39 AM 3/14/2008_


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_i only wear the north face










And what is wrong with patagonia?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (zombieattack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombieattack* »_
And what is wrong with patagonia?

the fact that it is so much better!


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (onemoremile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onemoremile* »_
I've thought about either making a mold from one of mine and laying up some carbon fiber with rolled edges or using prefinished sheets with mine as a router/drill template and then weatherstripping the bottom edge like the existing fairing. 

That would be interesting to see. The 555 would be easy to replicate, after all it's a flat piece of plastic.


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_i attached a heineken mini keg to my rack today. too bad its still sitting in my garage:thumbdown: 

ill have to throw it on this weekend

I demand that you post pics!!


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (J44KK0)*

im pretty sure ive posted this before but its the coolest rack ever. He had it bolted down to real bars and the wheel had its own carriers


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Dietbudda)*

Am i the only one with the OEM rack? I thought i'd see alot more of them in here


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (zombieattack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombieattack* »_









Hah, sweet. 
He's got his ferring over the top of the weather stripping on his car... is that how it's supposed to go? I mounted mine a bit back because it seemed to flow in kind of a continued line from the windshield, because it didn't have instructions. Have I been "doing it wrong" this entire time?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2006)

i've been wanting to buy a thule rack with ski/snowboard equipment but they're hard to come by used.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just picked up my thule bike carriers and bars. Just gotta order some new feet, and fit kit. Ill post once Installed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

EDIT: Gosh, Thule stuff is not cheap. Now im broke. Again.

















_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 6:56 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## onemoremile (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_
Have I been "doing it wrong" this entire time?

That depends on the cross bars. I use the Audi bars which have a set position so my fairing goes between the windshield and the moonroof. The nice thing about this position is that I can open the roof all the way at any speed without buffeting or resonance. I can also run it wide open on the freeway in the rain without getting wet.


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## kenncmiller (Jul 23, 2002)

damn... that looks good.
Nice shots


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_Just picked up my thule bike carriers and bars. Just gotta order some new feet, and fit kit. Ill post once Installed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

EDIT: Gosh, Thule stuff is not cheap. Now im broke. Again.
















Quick pic.


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*BTW*, You have bird s**t on your hood.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (J44KK0)*

Haha, thanks. Yeah, That would happen the day after I wash it.








Car is going to look alot different in the next few weeks.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_Car is going to look alot different in the next few weeks.

Let us know how the "removing bird crap" mod goes!


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

^^I'm most likely just ganna throw some clear over it and call it a day. I like the contrast.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OWENthatsmyname* »_









Wow someone else with oem racks, great pictures by the way super dopeee


----------



## KarlsTuning (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Love 4 Veedub* »_
Wow someone else with oem racks, great pictures by the way super dopeee

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
IMHO i think the OEM racks look the "cleanest".


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*

OEM racks do look really clean. whats there price?


----------



## kenncmiller (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OWENthatsmyname* »_









Off topic, but that lip spoiler looks soooo good


----------



## KarlsTuning (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_OEM racks do look really clean. whats there price?

arm+leg at the dealer http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Love 4 Veedub* »_Am i the only one with the OEM rack? I thought i'd see alot more of them in here









Thule = longer bars = more roof-top real estate.
- plus they cost less
- plus they can carry 165lbs


----------



## KarlsTuning (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_
Thule = longer bars = more roof-top real estate.
- plus they cost less
- plus they can carry 165lbs


amen to that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (KarlsTuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KarlsTuning* »_
arm+leg at the dealer http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

i got the roofrack and RS4 grill for 300shipped. brand new in box from an online audi parts store

it was cheaper than getting a new thule/yakima kit


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_
Thule = longer bars = more roof-top real estate.
- plus they cost less
- plus they can carry 165lbs


Thankfully i got mine used, and only need to carry a mountain bike/flatland bike/snowboards http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

i got mine OEM because it was cheaper than thule/yakima basic kits. and i like the look better.
im only hauling snowboards and ill have a basket on for tidbits for shows and such


----------



## Scalzo44 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*

Here's my addition to the stockpile: New Yakima towers with ancient bars and board/ski holders


----------



## WTRCULD (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Scalzo44)*

Um, so yeah, I/m totally getting my wheels powdercoated black next year. Not to bite your style or anything, but that looks sick.


----------



## Scalzo44 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (NTRCULD)*

no by all means, if you like it go for it. these wheels aren't powder coated but they still turned out nice.


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

So I am looking at a factory rack. The only thing is I just found out it was purchased for a 2006 a4. Is that going to fit on my 99? Or do I need to keep looking?


----------



## Jettakid88 (Feb 4, 2002)

Does anyone know if the Thule fairing will attach to the OEM cross bar? I see that the OEM's are made by Thule and I can get the older 555 fairing for cheap.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (Jettakid88)*

It can on my GF's b5.5 passat, so if the bars are anything alike the answer is "yes".


----------



## Jettakid88 (Feb 4, 2002)

hmm, i may just bite the bullet and try it.


----------



## kranich317 (Mar 12, 2008)

*New Roof Racks*

i just picked up a set of OEM racks and need a ski/snowboard attatchment for them, whats the best place to find it?


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (verb.move)*

up


----------



## Jettakid88 (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: New Roof Racks (kranich317)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kranich317* »_i just picked up a set of OEM racks and need a ski/snowboard attatchment for them, whats the best place to find it?

I have a set of thule ski holders/sb holders. if they'll fit I'll cutcha a deal on shipping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
link to them:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3892946


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_
He's got his ferring over the top of the weather stripping on his car... is that how it's supposed to go? I mounted mine a bit back because it seemed to flow in kind of a continued line from the windshield, because it didn't have instructions. Have I been "doing it wrong" this entire time?

Yes you have!








The edge of the fairing is designed to be on the windshield. That way as it moves around from the wind and bumpy roads, it will not wear through the paint on the car. Having it resting on the painted roof will eventually wear through the paint.


----------



## pimpbot (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (verb.move)*

Dang,
http://www.genuineaudiparts.com is selling the OEM Avant roof racks for $130. $150 landed at my door with tax and freight. Nice! The Thule equivalant rack system would have set me back around $270. Then again, the Thule would fit other cars if I moved on to another wagon with roof rails. 
I got a hitch and hitch rack, and three lockjaw type upright bike carriers collecting dust in my garage. I'll be able to haul 5 bikes, 4 buds and gear to Downieville for some crazy mountain biking fun before the season is out! 
So rumor has it these are re-branded Thule racks. Is it safe to say that the Thule lock cores are going to work with this rack? 


_Modified by pimpbot at 1:01 AM 10/26/2008_


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (pimpbot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pimpbot* »_Dang,
So rumor has it these are re-branded Thule racks. Is it safe to say that the Thule lock cores are going to work with this rack? 


The oem bars are manufactured by thule, but they have the "euro" shape and slot down the middle.
having oem bars and thule bike carrier, the keys look nothing alike, so i will say no on the lock cores being interchangeable.
but on the plus side, the oem bars already come with a set of keys and lock cores. so no need to worry


----------



## pimpbot (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (verb.move)*

I have the factory roof racks for my '96 GTi. Sounds like the same thing. My bike carriers actually have that bracket to go with the slot type rails, so no worries there. I don't really like carrying my bikes on the roof, tho. I have a hitch rack that won't suck a bunch of extra gas or make crazy wind noise. I was mostly concerned with the locks. 
Most of the time, I'm actually going to use the racks more for lashing stuff to the top... lumber and pipe from the hardware store, flat boxes from Ikea, that sorta thing. Of course, I know there is a weight limit.


----------



## e.Mills (Dec 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

bumping back up -
[dwight]question: what width Thule LB?? bar makes for the cleanest fit on an avant w/ the 450 feet kit?[/dwight]
thanks!







- PS, snowbird opens tomorrow and i'm headed up! woot!


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (Bewbz)*

Has anyone ran OEM B5 Passat racks on their A4? Anyone have any guesses as to if they'll fit properly?


----------



## Jettakid88 (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: (20vMatt)*

my ish.. (Thule everything.. Bars, Kit, Feet, 872xt Fairing, Big Mouth Carrier with Upright)


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Jettakid88)*

perfect example that all you need to do is lower an A4 and its hot as hell ^^


----------



## Jettakid88 (Feb 4, 2002)

(you forgot to mention tossing a rack up top)

thanks homie.. wish the cuda carriers would fit










_Modified by Jettakid88 at 6:58 PM 11-6-2008_


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skiba* »_perfect example that all you need to do is lower an A4 and its hot as hell ^^

amen to that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pimpbot (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (pimpbot)*

So I got my rack last week. Nice! 
Bonus that it comes with locks, and a T-handle allen wrench with a built-in torque wrench to get the specified 6nm on the nose. 
I've had them on the freeway, and they make a bit of noise, but not much.


----------



## Zba (Jan 1, 2002)

*Quick Q for those sedan owners with factory roof racks...*

Did you also need to buy a factory ski/snowboard carrier, or will one from Thule work? Are they supposed to mount in the channel, or wrap around the cross bars? 
TIA


----------



## A4grocerygetter (Nov 9, 2004)

*Yakima/Thule wind fairing question...*

I recently installed load bars and was introduced to a lot of unwanted wind noise while on the expressway. 
Will a fairing cut down or eliminate the noise?
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Avant1.8T (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Yakima/Thule wind fairing question... (A4grocerygetter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4grocerygetter* »_
Will a fairing cut down or eliminate the noise?



yes.


----------



## A4grocerygetter (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Yakima/Thule wind fairing question... (Avant1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Avant1.8T* »_

yes.

Is that a yes to eliminate, or reduce?


----------



## Avant1.8T (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Yakima/Thule wind fairing question... (A4grocerygetter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4grocerygetter* »_
Is that a yes to eliminate, or reduce?


sorry eliminate.


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Yakima/Thule wind fairing question... (A4grocerygetter)*

reduce


----------



## Avant1.8T (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Yakima/Thule wind fairing question... (VReihenmotor6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihenmotor6* »_reduce

i can barley notice mine, when i just have the cross bars and fairings, when i put on my snowboard attachments i hear a little noise.


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

i've got the yakima fairing. i've never had a rack on the car before this. but i can really hear it up there with bike trays or my snowboard mounts. I would imagine you'd get reduced noise


----------



## A4grocerygetter (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (gli_ryan)*

Thanks for the quick replies, I'm off to EMS to buy the proper Yakima fairing


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (A4grocerygetter)*

I thought the round bars were relatively quite compared to other racks I've had...
fairings are for *******


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kharma)*

My OEM bars dont make tha much noise at all. My brothers thinner ones on his Volvo are very loud.


----------



## Jettakid88 (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: (A4grocerygetter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4grocerygetter* »_Thanks for the quick replies, I'm off to EMS to buy the proper Yakima fairing









If you feel really motivated and the wind noise bothers you.. Pull your headliner (mine as well recover it to look ill while it's out







), dynomat your roof panels and sun roof slider, toss it all back in and enjoy absolutely ZERO noise. Even with bike carriers installed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Jettakid88)*

so i finally bought a new bike and i need a bike carrier.

i have thule bars so ill stick with thule but i don't know if i should get a carrier that keeps the front wheel on or one that takes the front wheel off?

thoughts on noise, and other major factors?


----------



## Jettakid88 (Feb 4, 2002)

My Thule big mouth (with upright) carrier is loud as crap with the windows down. I'll admit it's still wobbly with my aluminum framed Merrin Mt. bike. (it's a light bike)

I bought an older Thule front tire-less carrier for my gf's bike and it's as solid as it gets. The way the rack mounts keeps it more aerodynamic as well.

Get one that you have to remove the front wheel, they're cheaper, sturdier and much quieter than the other style.


_Modified by Jettakid88 at 7:08 PM 12-9-2008_


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (Jettakid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettakid88* »_My Thule big mouth (with upright) carrier is loud as crap with the windows down. I'll admit it's still wobbly with my aluminum framed Merrin Mt. bike. (it's a light bike)

I bought an older Thule front tire-less carrier for my gf's bike and it's as solid as it gets. The way the rack mounts keeps it more aerodynamic as well.

Get one that you have to remove the front wheel, they're cheaper, sturdier and much quieter than the other style.

_Modified by Jettakid88 at 7:08 PM 12-9-2008_

I have a Thule Peloton(fork mount) on my allroad. all though it is probably more rugged than an upright carrier, I had a mid-90's cromo trek on it this summer driving from Denver to Albuquerque and somewhere between Las Vegas, NM and Santa Fe the bike tipped over bending the fork. It was likely a combo of strong cross-winds on the highway going 75+ mph and that I probably could have clamped the fork down just a little bit tighter.
Bike didnt come off the rack, fortuantly, just one side of the fork came out of the clamp so the bike kind of tipped over and was doing some sort of gangster lean lol.
oh and i get a bit of whistling with nothing in the rack from the bike tray, but closing the sunroof shade usually muffles that. opening the sunroof with a bike and a pair of skis up there at 75 mph is noisy as hell though.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (verb.move)*

i think i am going to get a front tire-less holder, no big deal with quick releases on the wheels


----------



## Motohip (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: Quick Q for those sedan owners with factory roof racks... (Zba)*

You can use Thule. They can mount around it, but it's better to get the t-bolts that mount in the chanel.


----------



## Zba (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: Quick Q for those sedan owners with factory roof racks... (Motohip)*

Thanks. I need to get to Lowes and check thier hardware section. My parts guy says the hardware kit for the B5 chassis cars is NLA. I saw the mount which wraps around, and it is hidious. Defeats the whole purpose for buying the factory roof racks (ie:streamlined).


----------



## Zba (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: Quick Q for those sedan owners with factory roof racks... (Zba)*

FYI, I found the T-bolts that I needed, they were in the Thule XADAPT2/VWADAPT kit. $7.99 at my local Thule dealers ie REI


_Modified by Zba at 2:10 PM 12/22/2008_


----------



## Motohip (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: Quick Q for those sedan owners with factory roof racks... (Zba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zba* »_FYI, I found the T-bolts that I needed, they were in the Thule XADAPT2/VWADAPT kit

I LOVE YOU!!! I've been looking everywhere for this adapter kit and couldn't find it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Motohip (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: Quick Q for those sedan owners with factory roof racks... (Motohip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motohip* »_
I LOVE YOU!!! I've been looking everywhere for this adapter kit and couldn't find it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









BTW, I just ordered it from Rack Solid and I got FREE next day AIR Shipping! Merry Christmas to me!!!


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (verb.move)*

up... please use the FAQ/Search before creating new threads. Thanks.


----------



## United12 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Avant Ski Rack*

Has anyone tried something similar to this http://www.orsracksdirect.com/....html I only need it for snowboards and skis so i dont need a full rail system.


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

i have the yakima set for my a4 but it seems to slide off when i try and make it stay on. any clue why?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (xjoegtix)*

anybody tell me if this will work or if its a good deal or not?....opinions are what im after
http://www.1aauto.com/1A/bike-...e_api


----------



## nthomas33 (Jun 13, 2009)

Does anyone know of a rack and basket for the sedan that isn't like $700? The only basket I could find was the Thule one, and that's wayy out of my price range. Basically all I need it for is transporting my drums because stuffing them in the trunk ends up scratching the hell out of the new paint I just put on them


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (nthomas33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nthomas33* »_Does anyone know of a rack and basket for the sedan that isn't like $700? The only basket I could find was the Thule one, and that's wayy out of my price range. Basically all I need it for is transporting my drums because stuffing them in the trunk ends up scratching the hell out of the new paint I just put on them

Yeah, I can sell it to you NEW for about 350, that includes the roof rack, bars and basket, check us out! We carry Votex stuff much cheaper than our competition! 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Cart/...uster


----------



## nthomas33 (Jun 13, 2009)

how do the bars mount to the car? are the permanent?


----------



## OrangeWagon (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: (nthomas33)*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2006)

I've been waiting for this thread to come back, I painted my rack over the summer and I'm pretty proud of it.
























I started adding stickers to the faring too but I didn't put the faring on for the pics (It was July). I need to hit a bunch of mountains this season to fill it up








By the way, I replaced my narrow snowboard attachment for a wider one. Anyone interested in buying my old one?


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:12 AM 11/6/2009_


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: (aledelic42)*

OEM votex racks in green with basket-








in silver/aluminum-









woodgrain right now-











_Modified by Awarof4 at 6:45 AM 11-7-2009_


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (Awarof4)*

what length load bars do i need for the B5?
may be picking up a thule rack but its off a camry...just need to get new feet im assuming.


----------



## laynehip1 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: (aledelic42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aledelic42* »_

















SIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: (laynehip1)*

Car looks good^, but the rust hood is yuck. looks chopped anyways. OEM rack is the only way to go fellas (on topic)


----------



## d90dublady (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: (Awarof4)*

almost looks woodgrain which would be ill.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

lol yes photoshopped, kinda thought it was obvious


----------



## awdzach (Dec 17, 2008)

*rack*


ass shot of my rack


----------



## HaLf3viL (Nov 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Would a roof rack from an allroad fit our cars. The guy said it might if we had rain gutters?


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

what rails are people with the oem votex load bars useing for their bikes, any one have pics


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (HaLf3viL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HaLf3viL* »_Would a roof rack from an allroad fit our cars. The guy said it might if we had rain gutters?

the oem allroad bars wont fit if you have a sedan. no way. just look at how they work.
if youre talking about an avant---then probably not. i tried to fit the oem bars from my b5 avant onto my allroad but they didnt work.


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (verb.move)*

hey everyone! thought id give you guys a heads up. i went to the bike shop today to grab a few parts and a friend of mine that works at the shop told me that alot of the honda kids have been ripping the racks off of the cars. locks on them, or no locks. i guess some guy had a rack drilled into his audi tt and a couple of kids ripped it off and messed the car up alot. also a b5 a4 and a couple gtis. just a heads up.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (xjoegtix)*

damn that sucks. wish i didnt live as close to springfield as i do...not like i really do anyways. but still. hope they dont find me!


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (fbm93)*


copper bars!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2006)

shameless plug...i'm selling my ski/snowboard attachment
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4680516


----------



## nicholst90 (Nov 16, 2007)

*repetative but need asap answer*

does the yakima 1a tower fit with the a4 sedan 01? i found a steal of a deal and dont know if i should get it. sorry i know theres the topic already but desperate for a quick answer


----------



## nicholst90 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: repetative but need asap answer (nicholst90)*

also another question, does the passat b5.5 oem roof rack fit our b5's?
in dire need of a roof rack, and am trying to pick one up by friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nicholst90 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: repetative but need asap answer (nicholst90)*

same question, just bump. does b5.5 passat roof rack fit on our cars?
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for university audi in seattle. Guy told me go to a junk yard? never been proud of their service







chaplins vw said " uh vw and audi, two different brands" lots of their parts are interchangable







atleast barrier in bellevue is proving to still be my favorite place to go, he told me the truth "im not sure, id try an audi forum"

just a little rant too about seattle area Audi Dealerships


----------



## ike (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just curious to know if someone has attempted to install the OEM B9 avant crossbars rack on a B5 avant? I mean how much different can the side rails be? thanks
http://www.audi-collection.com...&lcat=


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: repetative but need asap answer (nicholst90)*

stealerships suck
the b5.5 rack will not fit on the b5 a4. different roof lines.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Correct, a b5.5 rack won't fit an A5 b5.
But hope is still with you. You can get a brand new Votex roof rack from us for ~250.
Click here for all our Votex stuff


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

OEM Vortex Rack:


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (fbm93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_OEM Vortex Rack:









i want oem racks...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

$213.07 shipped i believe is what i paid...not too bad. just need a bike attachment now.


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (fbm93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_$213.07 shipped i believe is what i paid...not too bad. just need a bike attachment now.

from where?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (upperlevel2120)*

genuinevwaudiparts.com
link should be on the previous page.


----------



## nwmlarge (Oct 11, 2005)

*thule rack spoiler question*

i have read the FAQ thread thing about racks.
lots of nice pics of the wind breaker / spoiler bits but no info on what size to order.
I have a 2001 b5 avant.
i would like to order one but not sure what width. 
does the width listed mean including the end caps or without the end caps?


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: thule rack spoiler question (nwmlarge)*

It's called a "Fairing" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The proper "size" is an old style 555. You can find them if you search online or hit the classifieds here. If you prefer to not pay the premium to obtain one that's either NOS or used search the mkII forum... someone there did a DIY to make your own using a piece of plastic cut the same as the 555, some weather stripping from home depot, and the attachment pieces from Thule (you have to call customer service - the woman who handles it usually rocks!) for a grand total of like $20.








If you simply _must _look like you have a gigantic women's panty liner spread across the top of your car the Thule site DOES tell you which size you need. Good luck.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: search steveo27 for that info. between his DIY on making the plastic and the support page on thule you'll have it for under $20.


_Modified by robbyb413 at 9:20 AM 1/14/2010_


----------



## nwmlarge (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: thule rack spoiler question (robbyb413)*

thanks for the reply dude.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (verb.move)*

Saw this on some spam from ECS, thought it might be worth tossing up in this thread in case any body was looking for something like it for their ride this spring. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://www.ecstuning.com/marketing/ClassicLuggage/


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (robbyb413)*

^^ I got the same email...I kind of want it because I think I would use it but in reality I probably wouldn't.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (AEB A4)*

Got my full Yakima Roof Rack with 2 Yakima Raptor bike mounts.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (AEB A4)*

anybody know if this would work with oem votex rack?
i like it more than the oem basket....its more basket-like.
http://www.discountramps.com/roof-rack-basket.htm


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (fbm93)*

Yup, its basically the same basket that I have. It will come with mounts to attach over the bars, i just used some T-bolts to slide in the rails and part of the bracket that came with it. You have to be a little creative with the mounting, but you can put anything up there


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (Awarof4)*

thanks buddy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
now do i want a basket or bike attachments....hmm


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (fbm93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_thanks buddy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
now do i want a basket or bike attachments....hmm

Go with both. Im looking for a basket and figuring a way to mount it in between my bike mounts.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (xdewaynex)*

^ was thinking both.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (fbm93)*









oem with barracuda







same exact setup i had the A4 i just bought it back from the kid i sold it too


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: The Official Roof Rack Thread for the B5 A4 (skiba)*

just got my oem roof rack from the audi dealer weworkwith. 200 bucks. got one of 7 that were left in the country through the dealerships and my boy just got another one. so from what our computers say there are only 5 left


----------



## triple5soul (Nov 30, 2006)

*Thule roof rack compatability..*

found a local on craigslist selling a thule rack he had on a 98 gti
price is pretty cheap so i was wondering if maybe it would fit on the audi or if i could make it

thanks


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Thule roof rack compatability.. (triple5soul)*

will not fit


----------



## wordtothis (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Thule roof rack compatability.. (P Q)*

First relatively nice day and I actually remembered to bring my camera...
4ngiefest 2010...








































Detail shot(s) of fairing setup... sorry about the pollen


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: repetative but need asap answer (James Himself)*


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: repetative but need asap answer (P Q)*

fixie power


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: repetative but need asap answer (fbm93)*


----------



## DrhoadsveerSix (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: repetative but need asap answer (fbm93)*








my s4


----------



## phucking-low (Mar 29, 2010)

*a4 roof rack questions*

i recently picked up a oem audi roof rack and i was wondering if anyone knew if there is a surf board attachment? and where do i get one if there is such a thing


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

http://www.audipartssuperstore.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=22_136_159&products_id=1008


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

$125? Ouch. It's $2 at Home Depot for some pipe insulation for those of us with regular bars.


----------



## Dubluva (Sep 16, 2002)

*Avant wagon bike rack cross bars.....*

Sorry for the wierd title, but I wanted it to be easy to search in the future.
Has anybody had experience with any of these products? I'm looking for something to transport a snowboard, skis, maybe 2 bikes and just want to know if anyone has tried their stuff or has any constructive criticisim about them. They advertise a 100% money back guarantee
Thanks

http://www.discountramps.com/roof-bars.htm?gclid=CPnGqeSiqKUCFchA2godNj-gHg


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

*OEM base bars*

ive been looking for b5 oem roof rack base bars but i cant seem to find any other than used ones.
does anyone know where i can order them online?


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

the only ones ive been seeing say avant only


----------



## boostin250x (Oct 8, 2009)

ecs has them in stock 250 brand new:beer:


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

^^^ not for pre-facelift...


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

they're the same...


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

i just ordered b6 passat oem base bars for 76$:laugh: they just have to be shortened to fit


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

*B6 passat on b5*

I got a b6 passat rack from ecs for 76$ it was about 8 inches long so i cut it down, thing is solid!:thumbup:


----------



## ayfour99 (Feb 28, 2008)

oem racks with thule bike rack


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

^ did the thule attachment mate up without modding? I need to know how to do this...my bike has been stuck in the trunk for too long.


----------



## ayfour99 (Feb 28, 2008)

yes it did.. it was purchased from vw parts but its a thule


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

does the 2007 A3 roof rack fit on our b5s?


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

SomeDayS4 said:


> does the 2007 A3 roof rack fit on our b5s?


the b6 passat rack it only 75$ from ecs tuning and takes very little fabrication


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

AUSTINWEST said:


> the b6 passat rack it only 75$ from ecs tuning and takes very little fabrication


what all would need to be done for it to fit?


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

SomeDayS4 said:


> what all would need to be done for it to fit?


just take apart one side measure it on your car cut it down to size and reassemble. took me about 20 minutes to do both base bars


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

alright ill look into thanks


----------



## WolfsburgKind (Jul 28, 2010)

To all of you guys that have the B6 Passat Rack do you know which snowboard attachment I would need to go on that rack? Will the B6 passat one still fit after cutting or would I have the get the b5 a4 snowboard attachment?

Thanks


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Lazer Viking,

When I called ECS I was told they ar'nt the same. I had this link. I was lead to believe the rooflines on face lift and pre-face lift are different. Although if this is true, that's some very good news!


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Sup super rake and tranny fluid.


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

silvermannn said:


> Lazer Viking,
> 
> When I called ECS I was told they ar'nt the same. I had this link. I was lead to believe the rooflines on face lift and pre-face lift are different. Although if this is true, that's some very good news!


im like 90% sure that the roof lines are the same on the pre facelift and facelift


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

Does the b6 passat roof rack mount on to the a4 door jam easily or will it need work to mOunt on also? Or is it just cut the bars and put the rack on


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

SomeDayS4 said:


> Does the b6 passat roof rack mount on to the a4 door jam easily or will it need work to mOunt on also? Or is it just cut the bars and put the rack on


the only thing i had to do other than shorten the bars was that the part of the rack that goes between
the white arrows on the inside of the door frame there is 1 small pin on the bracket that sticks up where the passat has a hole for it to slide into i just cut it off so the rack would mount up snug


----------



## QuattroChucko (Jun 2, 2008)

*Alternative mounting solution...*

Just FYI, rather than buy Thule's T bolts, I got some 3/8" carriage bolts at Home Depot and they slid right in the track on the Aero/Votex bars (the square neck near the head was just a little undersized, but it does not rotate in the track). I used them to mount up a set of BMW ski racks i got for next to nothing 

If you want to get fancy, you can plasti-dip the heads to keep them in place in the track, that took up the excess space in the track, and protected my bars at the same time. For those of you in a hurry (or for those of you who are cheap like me :laugh this is a nice solution! 

Cheers!


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

So I take it that the B6 Passat Votex kit is no longer $75 on ECS. Anybody want to point out where I can get one for that price if you still can?


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

all oem votex :thumbup:


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

*OEM roof rack?*

wonderin if u guys could help me with a good place to find one checked ecs and theyre only for avants


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

believe I found mine at germanautoparts.com....pretty sure thats it.


----------



## sablemicabrn98 (Jan 29, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

culdnt find at german auto parts


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone knows where I can get the rubber feet for OEM roof racks? Dealers suck balls.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

also need a strap for oem bike attachment.


----------



## reflexdb (Mar 26, 2009)

Question. For a B5 A4 Avant, do the Audi OEM Base Carrier Bars mount to the side rails that are already on the car, or do they mount directly to the roof?

These are the Base Carrier Bars:
http://www.audi-collection.com/Vehi...se-carrier-bars-A4-avant-98-01-S4-avant-01-02


----------



## shaferbm (Jan 13, 2011)

AUSTINWEST said:


> I got a b6 passat rack from ecs for 76$ it was about 8 inches long so i cut it down, thing is solid!:thumbup:




I did the same. I LOVE it. What size fairing Would be best? I was thinking the 872xt, 871xt, or just the 555.


----------



## a2thej22 (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## a2thej22 (Apr 13, 2007)

SR-71 said:


> Anyone knows where I can get the rubber feet for OEM roof racks? Dealers suck balls.


^^This


----------



## staydubbin (Jan 4, 2007)

AUSTINWEST said:


> the b6 passat rack it only 75$ from ecs tuning and takes very little fabrication




do they still sell this? i cant find it on their website? :banghead:


----------



## bimmerchop (Dec 30, 2004)

OEM racks with a Thule fairing...


----------



## andresito360 (Jul 31, 2007)

guys were can I find a roof basket? 

here is my old car with OEM rack









I need the basket to haul my stuff to the track on this


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

stop rubbing it in lol


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

sir that was quite an upgrade.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

andresito360 said:


> I need the basket to haul my stuff to the track on this


jesus.


----------



## andresito360 (Jul 31, 2007)

NickBroderick said:


> sir that was quite an upgrade.


Thank you, I went from the b5 to a Cayman s (but totaled it):to he 911 Turbo.. 650whp and lots of money later I can't complain lol

















And to my baby


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I hope to one day own a 911 myself. I'll settle for a 997 Carrera S though 

:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

ummm, so what do you do or how did you upgrade so nicely? lol


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

bringin home the tree this year :laugh:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

-Allroad/A6 factory cross bars trimmed down on the ends
-Yakima raptor bike attachments trimmed so the trays can slide
-All the stupid yakima wingnuts replaced with actual nuts 

Bmx, fixie, and 29er all fit wheels on. Hatch still opens, nothing in the way of the sun roof, still uses the oem audi locks on the cross bars. No fairing right now and it has way less wind noise than any rack I've had that had yakima bars and a fairing. It's super stable and looks pretty oem+
























[/QUOTE]


----------



## trev718 (Dec 12, 2009)

will the b6 roof rack fit the b5???


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

thule aero bars
sportrack basket w/ extension (same as thule but cheaper, they bought the company)


DSC_0541 by .:hinrichs:., on Flickr


----------



## audipanzerwagen (Jul 11, 2003)

*Somebody gave me a SARIS roof rack for my A4/B5 AVant...*

are there any instructions anywhere I can download so I mount the rack on my car? Is Saris even still around?:banghead:


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

last pic I have of the nue's before they sold


----------



## gti erick (Mar 9, 2008)

Are facelift and prefacelift sedans fit the same. I bought a votex off ecs. 8d9 071 120 005 is the serial number but I'm having trouble mounting the rears properly. The front is mounted perfectly. I put both bars side by side and one of them is longer than the other. The longer rack fits perfect on the front of the roof. But the shorter one isnt long enough for the rear. And suggestions ?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

gti erick said:


> Are facelift and prefacelift sedans fit the same. I bought a votex off ecs. 8d9 071 120 005 is the serial number but I'm having trouble mounting the rears properly. The front is mounted perfectly. I put both bars side by side and one of them is longer than the other. The longer rack fits perfect on the front of the roof. But the shorter one isnt long enough for the rear. And suggestions ?


they should fit the exact same way, i've had mine on both facelift and prefacelift cars


----------



## alloutofdonuts (Nov 3, 2005)

vr6pwns_me said:


> ummm, so what do you do or how did you upgrade so nicely? lol













Anyone home made crossbars and/or racks for kayaks? Doesn't seem like it would be too complex, maybe use conduit?


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Oct 29, 2011)

this is a b6 passat rack custom a little to fit the b5. works great!!:beer:


----------



## SScottyK (Oct 5, 2010)

Will a B6 Thule rack with 555 faring fit my 2001 B5 A4 Avant? 

Details on the rack in question...

(2) Thule Square Load Bars - Steel - 50" - THLB50
(4) Thule Aero - Roof Rack Support Feet - TH400XT
(4) Thule Roof Rack Fit Kit for Aero and Rapid Aero Foot Packs - THKIT2114
(1) Thule 555 Fairing - RARE and in good condition

need to know b4 I make this impulsive purchase...:beer:

:wave:


----------



## crazyalex12 (Aug 9, 2009)

Here's mine, OEM vw passat roofracks that has to be custom fitted here


----------



## famguy (Mar 17, 2012)

Whispbar flush with thule proride 591


----------



## stephencox (Jun 18, 2012)

i can finally post to this thread! just realized that, haha

Passat Yakima rack off CL for like $250










More recent shot from the Leavenworth Euro cruise next to my brothers b7


----------



## a2thej22 (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

I should have never sold my OEM roof rack.


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

famguy said:


> Whispbar flush with thule proride 591


how did you get this to work??


----------



## molks0 (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

famguy said:


> Whispbar flush with thule proride 591


Any more pics? I've got my eye on a set of Whispbars. I'm leaning toward the "Through" type for the extra real estate. Just gotta offload the Votex setup from the Passat and the Thule Square setup from the A4 before I can justify spending on another rack. I struggle with the car parts addiction, even with racks. :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Reserve my spot. I have to finish polishing my other rack. :laugh:


----------



## Angrypanda (Dec 4, 2009)

Fit the B5 way better than my friend's Subi Outback. Actually cracked one of his bars tightening the canoe...

Rock solid, even at 135kph.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

With my hipster bike on the rack and my dh bike in the background.


----------



## famguy (Mar 17, 2012)

SomeDayS4 said:


> how did you get this to work??


 I bought it and mounted it. Straight fit.


----------



## SteelCityMafia (Oct 18, 2012)

Oem bars with an eBay basket. Thule 872xt fairing should be here in a few days. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SScottyK (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi, 

I have a 2001 a4 avant. Will a thule rack from a B5 A4 sedan fit on my avant, over th factory side rails? It is the square bar version.


----------



## SScottyK (Oct 5, 2010)

DrhoadsveerSix said:


> my s4


 It is this style o a rack that I am considering...


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Oct 29, 2011)

Phone pic sorry


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

woot woot picked up my second set of OEM racks.


Untitled by Nathan Tello, on Flickr


----------



## Tayfreddy4 (Dec 8, 2012)

*Up in the Mountains*


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

molks0 said:


> <a href="http://s1191.beta.photobucket.com/user/molks0/media/1997%20audi%20a4/DSCN6343.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z466/molks0/1997%20audi%20a4/DSCN6343.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"/></a>


I love this color


----------



## xinnar (Feb 12, 2002)

SomeDayS4 said:


> woot woot picked up my second set of OEM racks.
> 
> 
> Untitled by Nathan Tello, on Flickr


Sell me a set, please!


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

xinnar said:


> Sell me a set, please!


can't 
running a set on both my b5s.


Untitled by Nathan Tello, on Flickr


----------



## astig1510 (Dec 10, 2012)

OEM passat roof rack retrofitted w/ 555 thule fairings


----------



## delBfive (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## RallyeBourne (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm going to try to fab up a mad little roof rack to attach to the oem side rails of my b5 avant. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## clumsy me (Jul 1, 2011)

Will b6 avant roof rails fit on a b5 avant??


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

clumsy me said:


> Will b6 avant roof rails fit on a b5 avant??


try it.


----------



## gti erick (Mar 9, 2008)

I recently sold my s4, if anyone wants to buy a set of oem sedan racks pm me. They come with the tool, and key


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Before coating


----------



## clumsy me (Jul 1, 2011)

Does anyone know if oem b6 avant crossbeams will fit on a b5 avant???


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I'll post it here as well

OEM

2014-07-01 05.34.33 1 by Josh Randall's Photo Dump, on Flickr


----------



## Adam11 (Aug 2, 2014)

PM sent! 



crazexr7 said:


> I'll post it here as well
> 
> OEM
> 
> 2014-07-01 05.34.33 1 by Josh Randall's Photo Dump, on Flickr


----------



## Adam11 (Aug 2, 2014)

PM sent to you. Messaged the wrong guy by accident. Oops. 



gti erick said:


> I recently sold my s4, if anyone wants to buy a set of oem sedan racks pm me. They come with the tool, and key


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> I'll post it here as well
> 
> OEM
> 
> 2014-07-01 05.34.33 1 by Josh Randall's Photo Dump, on Flickr


i think we have the exact same set up

untitled-31.jpg by Nathan Tello, on Flickr


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

SomeDayS4 said:


> i think we have the exact same set up


Looks like it for sure. Running my dad's mk3 golf bike rack, works out pretty good :thumbup:


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

gti erick said:


> I recently sold my s4, if anyone wants to buy a set of oem sedan racks pm me. They come with the tool, and key


Hey man, your inbox is full:wave:


----------



## Ac101 (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Ac101 (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## MasryA4 (May 22, 2012)

just picked up an 01 vw jetta tdi and a roof rack came with it and i was wondering would that in anyway be able to get fitted to my 98 b5


----------



## Ac101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thule roof rack for sale . 225 picked up or plus shipping you pay


----------



## lml999 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Yakima Lowrider or Railgrab?*

Haven't bought Yakima gear in quite a while, so I'm a bit out of date. I have a full Yakima setup (bikes, skis, box) that I swap between three avants -- my '01 A4, my '99 A6 and a '96 A6.

The mounts are old and are no longer sold. Not sure even what model they are...

I have another set of Yakima bars that I want to use for occasional cargo carrying -- Home Depot runs, etc. I need a mounting kit for these bars compatible with the OEM roof rails.

Looks like the Railgrab is the current Yakima mount for OEM roof rails, and there is a slightly older model, the Lowrider, which is still available.

I'd appreciate comments on which of these two mounts is more stable and easier to use.

Much appreciated!


----------



## King_Life (Jul 25, 2014)

Going to look at an oem roof rack tomorrow. Can somone tell me how long the bars should be?


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

I'll finally be able to post in here next week


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

Does anyone with a oem rack have a wind noise when driving. Like the door or window isn't owed all the way?


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

gallhue said:


> Does anyone with a oem rack have a wind noise when driving. Like the door or window isn't owed all the way?


Yep, pretty normal. The OEM rack is kind of high. Also the reason why I'm keeping an eye out for a used set of yakima whispbars.


----------



## bimmerchop (Dec 30, 2004)

crazexr7 said:


> Yep, pretty normal. The OEM rack is kind of high. Also the reason why I'm keeping an eye out for a used set of yakima whispbars.


I sold my S4 a couple months back, but kept my Whispbars... I was going to hold onto them in case they fit the next car I pick up, but I may be tempted to sell them 

Drop me an email [email protected]


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

No. My bars are t making the noise. The bracket is keeping the corner of my door wedged enough for the sound of air to be heard. I'll try and grab a pic of it later


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

This is what in talking about. The rack has spaced the door. I checked, the rack is in the correct spot


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

bimmerchop said:


> I sold my S4 a couple months back, but kept my Whispbars... I was going to hold onto them in case they fit the next car I pick up, but I may be tempted to sell them
> 
> Drop me an email [email protected]


email sent!



gallhue said:


> This is what in talking about. The rack has spaced the door. I checked, the rack is in the correct spot


yeah that looks odd. I think mine just conformed around the clamp thing and I don't have that gap towards the end. That is strange or at least doesn't look right.


----------



## Audi Prodigy (Sep 26, 2014)

Whats the measurement between the grooves on your roof?


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

Grooves on my roof?


----------



## MarsPlex (Jul 3, 2013)

Slightly off topic, anyone have kit for sale?


----------



## KingJames624 (Jul 31, 2011)

Does anyone know if Audi q5 roof racks will fit my 97 Audi a4??


----------



## valet (Apr 21, 2002)

KingJames624 said:


> Does anyone know if Audi q5 roof racks will fit my 97 Audi a4??



don't know the answer to your question, but I just bought some a6 (c5) avant bars for my b5 a4 avant (p# 4b9 0071 005 and 4b9 0071 004) and the fit is less than stellar (bottom hook on outside doesn't fit lip of the roof rail and the gap between inner and outer mounting points is an inch or so).


----------



## yetiking303 (Jul 14, 2009)

I suspect you will either love or hate me for this:


----------

